# Micron to grit conversion



## The Bear (7 Feb 2010)

Posted this here as it is obviously to do with hand tool sharpening.

This is going to come across a bit anal, however, what is the grit value equivalent of the following micron values of sharpening paper?

100
60
40
30
15
5
1
0.3

Workshop heaven gives the following

60 = 600
40 = 800
30 = 1000
5= 6000

However when I've tried to look at tables on line the figures given are different, which makes working out the missing ones difficult. I realise the exact figures to some extent are not important and it is the relative difference in a sharpening set up that counts. But can anyone fill in the gaps and confirm these given ones are correct please?

Mark


----------



## gidon (7 Feb 2010)

Mark
I've found this table from Norton pretty useful generally:



From: http://www.nortonstones.com/uploadedFil ... 202008.pdf
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## woodsworth (7 Feb 2010)

I don't think its anal at all. When i first started looking into the scary sharp system it seemed difficult to tell what was what.

I finally went with this guys papers.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/120-400-800-1...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM?hash=item4a9e14fb02

While they may not be 3m quality it gave me a chance to try out a wide veriety of papers to get a feel of the system. He has a good explanation of the grits and charts on how to choose what papers are for what job.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jimi43 (7 Feb 2010)

3M MicroMesh appears expensive but it just goes on and on and on and when it gets clogged you just wash it out...dry it out...and start again.

And it cuts.

Great grit table! Are we saying that the USA grits are different than ours?

It had never entered my head that this could be the case! No wonder I have some strange conversations with our fellow colonials!

:roll: 

I thought it was only gallons where they got it wrong on landing in New England!

:wink: 

Jim


----------



## The Bear (7 Feb 2010)

Unless I'm reading them wrong, both tables are giving different values to Workshop Heaven?

Mark


----------



## bugbear (9 Feb 2010)

The Bear":2puxcd8f said:


> Posted this here as it is obviously to do with hand tool sharpening.
> 
> This is going to come across a bit anal, however, what is the grit value equivalent of the following micron values of sharpening paper?



The best reference I know of is:

http://users.ameritech.net/knives/grits.htm

BugBear


----------

